# Crius 2 single coil



## Smoky Jordan (5/5/18)

Hey guys 

Does anyone know if there is a bubble glass that would fit the Crius 2 single coil tank.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a bubble glass that would fit the Crius 2 single coil tank.
> 
> Thanks


You want it for the look @Smoky Jordan ? Asking For research purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You want it for the look @Smoky Jordan ? Asking For research purposes.


Yes and no.. it will look nice but will also hold more juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yes and no.. it will look nice but will also hold more juice


Of course. Thanks @Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Of course. Thanks @Smoky Jordan


Just put the bubble glass on my Kylin Mini and it looks smashing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

